# MK4/Audi A3 springs question



## GTS3 (Nov 4, 2008)

Have a quick question, the MK4 springs fit the Audi A3 (8L) and vice versa so would the MK4 4-motion springs fit a S3(8L) and would the S3 springs fit the Audi TT (8n) 

I bought 4motion springs from a guy to fit to my car (Didn't know it was 4motion) the rear springs did not fit so I bought a set of Koni Sport Springs instead, still have the 4motion springs but there are only 3 MK4 4motions and 1 R32 in South Africa, tried to sell the springs to all of them but they already had aftermarket suspension.

I'm stuck with the springs now and if they fit the S3 or TT, I can advertise is it as S3 springs as they are alot more common on our shores and was actually available from the stealership as new.

All 4 of the 4motion MK4's are UK imports 

Thanx in advance


----------

